# did not think we would face this so soon



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Last Monday I took Jackson for a check with the chiropractor since we had been doing a lot of field training, hunt tests and agility. His last visit was 6 weeks previously. This time she felt a mass on what she thought was his spleen. Immediately went to our primary vet and a mass was confirmed but the spleen looked fine. Surgery was Wednesday and the tumor was not attached to any organ but to the omentum. Lymph nodes looked fine as did the spleen and liver. I remained hopeful until we got the results of the pathology. It is hemangio. I was floored. Jackson never showed any symptoms and is recovering well from surgery, very active, eating well. We have an appointment with an internal medicine vet for an ultrasound. He came highly recommended, has and competes his own goldens. He knows where to look for cancer in goldens. Once we get those results we will know what the next steps will be. I am devastated. This is my baby boy. He is just hitting his prime.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry! Prayers that things were caught early.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry and prayers for Jackson.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So sorry for the diagnosis.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a blessing you caught it early. Now we pray it was contained and doesn't show up anywhere else.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry this is happening, sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoping for the best. Cancer is the pits!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. Sending many good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rita - I'm so stunned. He's a year younger than my Jacks... I saw this post and literally got up and went to hug him tight. I can only imagine what you are going through. 

I'm hoping and praying it hasn't spread. Bless your chiro for the good hands.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I totally understand how devastated you must be....I am so, so sorry that this terrible disease has crossed your & Jackson's path. 

Sending love, positive thoughts and energy to you both.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I too totally understand how you feel. I am going to be thinking about Jackson and sending positive healing thoughts that it has not spread.

Jackson is a very, very handsome boy and way too young for this - it is simply so very unfair!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. Thankful you caught it early. Thankful you went to the chiropractor on schedule so you know the change in the 6 weeks. My thoughts are with you and your crew.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read about your beautiful Jackson's cancer.
Thank goodness his Chiropractor caught the mass and you were able to get him into surgery right away.

My thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Jackson, you will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the cancer has not spread yet.
I understand about being floored about his age and getting this so young. My very first Golden died of Hemangio suddenly, without warning at 5.5 years old. 

I am hoping for the best for your Jackson!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

We are so sorry to know of Jackson's cancer. We do not have answers why our best friends come down with this and we seem so helpless during these times. You are doing your best for Jackson by taking him to the places that offer him the most hope. I spend the first 10 minutes of my day each morning with Bentley, talking with him, holding him, and checking him over. I know that his time is more precious than mine so I want him to feel special each day. Do the same for Jackson. He will not know what you are saying to him but he will experience your love toward him. I will be careful to add Jackson to my prayer list and ask that you keep us informed on how he is doing. Our best to you and Jackson.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson*

So glad you caught it early. I will be praying for Jackson and you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and handsome Jackson...he's far too young for this. Prayers that the cancer hasn't spread and you have many more years with him.

I have 2 boys the same age as Jackson....I can't imagine.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh no!! Jackson! Such a young boy... please keep us updated. Agreed that lets hope it was caught early...


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

He is so gorgeous... just absolutely a beautiful boy. Hopefully you caught it early enough and they got it all.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Cancer is unkind and hemangio is a sneaky cancer, so I'm glad that this was caught very early on. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Why the kindest of breeds has to be so frequently hit with the cruelest of diseases, I do not understand. A year ago I had barely heard of hemangio and now I know it all too well.

You have my utmost sympathy. Sending you and your boy a hug.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't imagine what you are going through and I hope I never do, but with Golden's I probably will at some point. Hopefully everything was caught early and the outcome will be positive.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers that you've caught it in time and it can be dealt with. He looks like such a wonderful boy.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Your beautiful boy is so young and alive. I'm hoping this cancer was caught and completely removed soon enough that you will have more years with him.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Your boy is so handsome. I was crushed reading your post. This cancer is horrible at any age, but he is so young. I hope you caught it early and can figure out a treatment plan.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh No! Such awful news. I'm so sorry


----------



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm praying to St. Francis. So devastating! My heart is with you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

A quick update on Jackson. The ultrasound today showed no visible signs of cancer on any of his organs!!! This was the best possible news I could have hoped for. He had his first chemo treatment and will have his next treatment in 3 weeks. Instead of resting he is running around picking up and carrying every toy he finds. I pray my baby dog can beat this.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Go Jackson. We are all cheering for you and sending our very best wishes!!
You have youth on your side!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

2golddogs said:


> A quick update on Jackson. The ultrasound today showed no visible signs of cancer on any of his organs!!! This was the best possible news I could have hoped for. He had his first chemo treatment and will have his next treatment in 3 weeks. Instead of resting he is running around picking up and carrying every toy he finds. I pray my baby dog can beat this.
> View attachment 473601
> 
> 
> View attachment 473609


We love it when good news rules. We are all so happy with this news as if it was good news on our own golden. We will continue to pray that Jackson does well with his chemo treatments and that he returns to good health. Let us hear from you frequently on this handsome boy. :wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

2golddogs said:


> A quick update on Jackson. The ultrasound today showed no visible signs of cancer on any of his organs!!! This was the best possible news I could have hoped for. He had his first chemo treatment and will have his next treatment in 3 weeks. Instead of resting he is running around picking up and carrying every toy he finds. I pray my baby dog can beat this.


That's the great news, sending hugs and prayers for many happy years together.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very glad to hear that! Go Get'em Jackson!!


----------

